# Subscriptions



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

I have only been on this site for about a week and it seems that I have subscribed to every thread in creation... Why is that and how do I stop it?

Thank You, IT gurus


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

If you click on subscriptions at the top of the page (white bar), you jump to another page. At the top it tells you how many threads you are subscribed to. How many does it show for you?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh, I should have asked how are you posting and reading TAM? Smartphone or computer or Tapatalk? If smartphone, depending on where you put your thumb, you might be selecting the "subscribe" button.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

WhyMe66 said:


> I have only been on this site for about a week and it seems that I have subscribed to every thread in creation... Why is that and how do I stop it?
> 
> Thank You, IT gurus


From my understanding,if you post in a thread then you've subscribed. Go to your subscription list,check the box for that thread and click delete. Just remember that if you post in the thread again,you'll be subscribed again.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

TBT said:


> From my understanding,if you post in a thread then you've subscribed. Go to your subscription list,check the box for that thread and click delete. Just remember that if you post in the thread again,you'll be subscribed again.


That is not what happens to me. I post in many threads but I have to manually subscribe to the ones I want.

OP, are you subscribed to only the threads you created or all threads you posted. 

If using the browser on a smartphone, just touching the white star to open the thread will turn its color to yellow, which means you just subscribed.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

TBT said:


> From my understanding,if you post in a thread then you've subscribed. Go to your subscription list,check the box for that thread and click delete. Just remember that if you post in the thread again,you'll be subscribed again.


I had a sinking feeling that this was the deal... Thanks.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@WhyMe66 I just went back in the user CP. as I have my subscriptions with 'a no email notification' option. So I just noticed that there is also a 'do not subscribe' option in the drop down box. It might be something worth checking out on your part. You get there by going to your user CP >> Settings & Options >> Edit Options >> Default Thread Subscription Mode.


----------



## WhyMe66 (Mar 25, 2016)

TBT said:


> @WhyMe66 I just went back in the user CP. as I have my subscriptions with 'a no email notification' option. So I just noticed that there is also a 'do not subscribe' option in the drop down box. It might be something worth checking out on your part. You get there by going to your user CP >> Settings & Options >> Edit Options >> Default Thread Subscription Mode.


Good answer, that is my main problem-blowing up my email inbox. I forgot all about the notifications thing! Thanks.


----------

